# Cruiser..Part 2......



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Cruiser is playing his lil heart out..... He loves the other dogs and just follows them around.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Well isn't he just the sweetest little thing!! That third picture scared me though. It looks as if one of his front legs is gone. It loaded first for me and then I went back and saw the other pictures and he does have 4 legs. Thanks goodness!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh my I think he's one of the cutest yet!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is the cutest little guy. I was wondering have you found out anything about his heart murmer. I hope it is good news. He looks like he is doing ok with it. I love him for following the other pups. It looks like he is saying "teach me everything I need to be a great dog."


----------



## Kiss My Brass (May 27, 2007)

He's adorable!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Cruiser certainly has the best mentors around to teach him how to be wonderful pet. Mags, Hoots and Abs really look like they are into this fostering thing! Just love Cruisers happy, goofy face with those exagerated ears. Too cute.


----------



## jusberry (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh my, heart breaker, definitely =) The last photo is super!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

TOO Adorable!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

It is a GReat set of pictures. And that third one will make you go back to look at the other ones. But the last one is to die for.

Hooch


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I bet he slept soundly last night.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Cruiser played his lil heart out till 11 pm......


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

He is a doll! It looks like he is fitting right in with his new friends. I bet he is one tired puppy at the end of the day!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

That looks like a happy bunch of goldens in the first picture and that is one happy puppy in the last picture. I love seeing your dogs...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

He's adorable!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

He looks just sooooo happy!!!!


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

He is adorable! Looks as though he is getting on well with the other dogs too!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I love how he is looking at Hootieman. He looks like he is adapting quite well at Camp Maggies. LOL!!! They all look like they are having fun. Once again great photo.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

He's absolutely adorable! Looks like he's having a grand time.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

oh my gosh, I want him, even with a heart murmur! He might be one of the cutest GR puppies I've ever seen. It's funny, I looked at his pictures and all of a sudden I could smell puppy breath!


----------

